# 10 Gallon Community tank



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I am sitting here looking at my girls new 10 gallon that I will have to start fixing up once I get back to Texas and it made me wonder what sort of community tank I should set up around her. I was thinking of some cories or shrimp, maybe a single snail as well but what else would be fun? I considered mollies but I'm a bit cautious since aren't they live bearers? That would mean I could buy two and end up with 100.What are some great companion fish for a single female betta in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

If you get cories, make sure they are pygmy or dwarf cories. Regular size cories like albinos need about 20 gallons to have a shoal. Mystery snails can make good companions, but I've found that they often don't last long in tropical temperatures. Shrimp are also good, but I don't know specifically what kinds.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the smallest number of pygmy corries you can keep? 6? 

What about neon tetra's? Are they okay to keep with betta or are they tail nippers? If they are would it matter with a female though? I know zebra danio's are too active to be kept with even a female. What other small fish species are there that are betta compatible?

Edit: can guppies be kept with female betta's?


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I know guppies are bad with males, but I'm not sure about females. Neon tetras have been known to tail nip, but I don't think that would be a problem with a female though. Tetras have to be kept in schools of 6-10, so they would be a little crowded in a 10 gallon. 
Here's a site that might help you in choosing a companion. http://www.oneworldinternetcafe.com/betta/betta_compatable.html It doesn't say cage or group requirements, but it gives you an idea of what is compatible.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

http://bettacare101.com/tankmates/
Here's another helpful site.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we've got a live planted community tank with a female crowntail, two mollies, three platies and two ADFs and everyone in there is happy, healthy and amiable with each other, so any of those could work nicely.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Seems like a large chunk of people have had success with female bettas and guppies or neon tetra's so long as you have plenty of hiding places and I do intent to have the 10 gallon be a half planted half silk plant tank with caves.

Edit: Or fully planted if I can ever find my java moss.

Also edit: You can keep only two mollies? I was under the impression they had to be in schools of 6 or more which I don't have room for such large fish to comfortably fit in a 10 gallon.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Seems like a large chunk of people have had success with female bettas and guppies or neon tetra's so long as you have plenty of hiding places and I do intent to have the 10 gallon be a half planted half silk plant tank with caves.
> 
> Edit: Or fully planted if I can ever find my java moss.
> 
> Also edit: You can keep only two mollies? I was under the impression they had to be in schools of 6 or more which I don't have room for such large fish to comfortably fit in a 10 gallon.


i'd go with either all-silk or all-live. putting the two together always ends up looking tacky.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want ideally to have a fully planted tank but I'll probably keep silk in it until I can get all the live plants I want just so the tank isn't empty. I want java moss, java fern, whisteria, moss ball, and a few others I have looked into. Most of them seem easy to find but java moss I haven't located yet. I wanted some for my five gallon back when it was cycled and I had to toss out my java fern I recently got because of chystrid fungus T.T


----------

